# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Temi, personal home robot, temi USA Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - temi USA Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Temi robot navigation test

Published on Aug 17, 2017




> Temi, the personal robot.
> Game changing Human robot interaction

----------


## Airicist

temi - The personal robot | Intro

Published on Aug 28, 2017




> Temi the personal robot - The new way to connect.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Temi, a tablet on wheels, can be your new robot roommate"

by David Pierce
August 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

temi - The personal robot | Tech video

Published on Aug 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Temi, the personal robot

Published on Sep 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Getting personal with Temi

Published on Nov 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The wonderful Perez family - temi is home

Published on Jan 10, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Exploring our production line through temi

Published on Apr 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

temi - be anywhere

Published on Jul 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Temi Personal Robot hands on at IFA 2018

Published on Sep 3, 2018




> Temi is a home robot that is smarter than telepresence bot and acts like a personal assistant on wheels.

----------


## Airicist

temi in Healthcare

Published on Aug 15, 2019




> We love temi, but we really love when temi helps people.

----------


## Airicist2

BGU Corona officer study

Nov 18, 2021




> Using Design manipulations to affect
> Human–robot interaction in a COVID-19 officer robot use case

----------

